# Hps plow



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

Can I put a Western HTS plow on a 2010 Jeep Wrangler ? Also would I have to do any modifications to install it. Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

since western web site dont even list a jeep you will probably have to have a custom mount made.

then add air shocks or air bags to the front and 2 to 300 LB counter weight to the rear. and dont forget REAL snow tires


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes the HTS can be mounted to a '10 Jeep. It is listed on the Western site. It is one of the plows that comes up when running a vehicle match. This is new this year and Fisher also makes a mount for the Jeep for their version of the plow. Local Western dealer I was talking to recommended the plow for the new JK Jeeps.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JK-Plow;1178008 said:


> Yes the HTS can be mounted to a '10 Jeep. It is listed on the Western site. It is one of the plows that comes up when running a vehicle match. This is new this year and Fisher also makes a mount for the Jeep for their version of the plow. Local Western dealer I was talking to recommended the plow for the new JK Jeeps.


I go to the Western web site and all they list are

Chev
GMC
Dodge
ford

no Jeep ??????

Not saying the plow is not apropreate for the jeep. I dont see a mount.

FOUND IT

They must NOT want Jeep sales, you have to go to the upper right of the web site and in the search box put in Jeep.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Selection Summary 

2010, JEEP, WRANGLER. 

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, SU-2DR body style, 3.8L V6 engine type, 2650 minimum FGAWR, 3000 minimum RGAWR, 4900 minimum GVWR, and H13 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 7'-6" HTS™. The control type selected is Handheld Control. 

No ballast is required.

Some vehicles may require suspension aids to maintain adequate ground clearance. This model is equipped with the UltraMount® mount system. 


3 Port Isolation Module 4 Port Isolation Module 

Plow Components 

Blade Assembly: 
Mount Assembly: 
AQ&L Box 1: 
AQ&L Box 2: 
Hydraulic Kit: 
Light Kit: 

Headlamp Harness: 
DRL: Yes No 
3 Port Isolation Module: 
Handheld Control: 
Date: 







Please click 'Next' to continue... 



Legal Info Privacy Policy


This is a copy from the Western web site, quick match.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Selection Summary 

2010, JEEP, WRANGLER. 

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, SU-2DR body style, 3.8L V6 engine type, 2650 minimum FGAWR, 3000 minimum RGAWR, 4900 minimum GVWR, and H13 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 7'-6" HT Series™. The control type selected is Handheld Control. 

The required ballast is 30 lbs.

Some vehicles may require suspension aids to maintain adequate ground clearance. 


3 Port Isolation Module 4 Port Isolation Module 

Plow Components 

Blade Part Number: 
Common Attachment / Headgear Kit: 
A-Frame Kit: 
Peculiar Attachment Kit: 
Hydraulic Kit: 
Handheld Control: 

Common Light Kit: 
Headlamp Harness: 
DRL: Yes No 
3 Port Isolation Module: 
Date: 







From the Fisher Plow web site


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ha Ha What a dummy

When I click on Quick match it takes you to a help page, I scroll down to the bottom of the page and there is a drop down box with 
Chevy gmc dodge ford.

BUT ITS A DEMO got to go to the page top and click on START QUICKMATCH Thumbs Up


----------

